# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Possible bargain 30's Strad-O-Lin near Bend, OR

## Sue Rieter

My daughter lives out this way, so I look at their craigslist from time to time. Needs work, but they are only asking $150 and who knows they might take less.

https://bend.craigslist.org/msg/d/re...155886834.html

----------


## Jim Garber

Fake grain on the back. I would guess lower end model possibly laminated but also possibly not. Might be worth a shot at that price.

----------

